# ISO Hitman Mod



## KubrixOrange (21/1/20)

Greetings,

I’m in search of a Made Men Hitman Mod...

figured it’s worth a shot

Respectfully,

Justin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (21/1/20)

@jamesvapes_sa maybe you wanna help the man out here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/20)

I see that @Derek Van Zyl sold one on the forum last year. Maybe he can help you.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/authentic-and-like-new-made-man-mods-hitman.t57726/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KubrixOrange (21/1/20)

Thank you guys, it said “you have insufficient privileges to reply” so I sent him a message. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (21/1/20)

Yes Derek sold his to James,I will message James now to let him respond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KubrixOrange (21/1/20)

Thanks man. I’m looking for my brother for his birthday, he just turned 40, he’s been looking all over (as much or as far as word of mouth can go). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (21/1/20)

Hi Yes i still have the Hitman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KubrixOrange (21/1/20)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Hi Yes i still have the Hitman



I sent you a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)

I love it when a vape comes together


----------



## KubrixOrange (21/1/20)

Me too... especially since this is a gift for my brothers 40th. Hoping something pulls through, if not I have a back up in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

